# What should I do?



## Dalton McGaffeny

Hello PHAmily 

I was raised a MM back in 7/30/16 here in Austin, TX. I haven't yet seen my dues card nor my birth certificate. What should I do? I brought it up in the lodge at every business meeting for about 4 months.  Am I tripping? Maybe I'm not alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## alterian

What's the name of the lodge?


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

I'm not going to put them on blast brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Is your Grand Lodge the MWPHGLoXX. XX=name of state?  If not then your in a bogus GL and you got got sir

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> I'm not going to put them on blast brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Understood, but I think letting us know the specific GL would be useful.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Is your Grand Lodge the MWPHGLoXX. XX=name of state? If not then your in a bogus GL and you got got sir





Bloke said:


> Understood, but I think letting us know the specific GL would be useful.


Yep to both.


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

MWPHGLOTX 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

I emailed my grandmother's house a few days ago. Still waiting on response. 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> I emailed my grandmother's house a few days ago. Still waiting on response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


I assume you mean emailed the lodge secretary.... good idea.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Grand lodge

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C

When does your Masonic year begin and end.? Some lodges use St. John the Baptist day (which just passed) and some (mine included) use St. john the Evangelist Day in December.  I was raised in 2016, but I did not receive a dues card until the "new batch" were issued for the next Masonic Year, which I received in Late January 2017.  It could be your Secretary is doing the same thing, "saving himself some work," and you may get the 2017-2018 card soon if your lodge uses St. John the Baptist Day.  I am not saying this is a good idea, but it may not be malicious in any way.  You say you bought it up in Lodge, but have you personally spoken one-on-one with your Lodge Secretary and WM?


----------



## Ripcord22A

Keith C said:


> When does your Masonic year begin and end.? Some lodges use St. John the Baptist day (which just passed) and some (mine included) use St. john the Evangelist Day in December.  I was raised in 2016, but I did not receive a dues card until the "new batch" were issued for the next Masonic Year, which I received in Late January 2017.  It could be your Secretary is doing the same thing, "saving himself some work," and you may get the 2017-2018 card soon if your lodge uses St. John the Baptist Day.  I am not saying this is a good idea, but it may not be malicious in any way.  You say you bought it up in Lodge, but have you personally spoken one-on-one with your Lodge Secretary and WM?


He was raised in July of last year.....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Ripcord22A said:


> Grand lodge
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I'd hang off that, until it's a last resort, you will put the Sec under pressure, I'd keep asking in writing the day following your meeting. I'd try that for 2-3 months.... then you probably should, on your last 2 emails, CC the WM, but mention you've been asking for months....

Or completely change the question from "when do i get my dues card" to "what is the process for cards being issued" then "how long does it normally take"....

They might also be the 2 questions to put to GL, also mentioning you're asking because you dont have a card and how long youve been asking, but if u pay dues to your lodge, only they can authorise you dues card..



Keith C said:


> When does your Masonic year begin and end.? Some lodges use St. John the Baptist day (which just passed) and some (mine included) use St. john the Evangelist Day in December.  I was raised in 2016, but I did not receive a dues card until the "new batch" were issued for the next Masonic Year, which I received in Late January 2017.  It could be your Secretary is doing the same thing, "saving himself some work," and you may get the 2017-2018 card soon if your lodge uses St. John the Baptist Day.  I am not saying this is a good idea, but it may not be malicious in any way.  You say you bought it up in Lodge, but have you personally spoken one-on-one with your Lodge Secretary and WM?



Thats a really good point about the financial year....


----------



## MRichard

Get with your lodge secretary. They just had their Annual Communication, was probably real busy.


----------



## Keith C

Ripcord22A said:


> He was raised in July of last year.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Exactly, So my thought was he was raised after the mass of 2016/2017 dues cards were prepared and if the Masonic Year just started the Secretary may issue one now with the rest.  Again, I am not condoning this, just thinking of a possible scenario.  In any case I would formally address this 1:1 with the Secretary and WM before bringing it to anyone at GL.


----------



## Warrior1256

Keith C said:


> In any case I would formally address this 1:1 with the Secretary and WM before bringing it to anyone at GL.


Sounds good.


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

Ripcord22A said:


> Grand lodge
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yeah we call our grand lodge "grandma" house 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

Keith C said:


> When does your Masonic year begin and end.? Some lodges use St. John the Baptist day (which just passed) and some (mine included) use St. john the Evangelist Day in December.  I was raised in 2016, but I did not receive a dues card until the "new batch" were issued for the next Masonic Year, which I received in Late January 2017.  It could be your Secretary is doing the same thing, "saving himself some work," and you may get the 2017-2018 card soon if your lodge uses St. John the Baptist Day.  I am not saying this is a good idea, but it may not be malicious in any way.  You say you bought it up in Lodge, but have you personally spoken one-on-one with your Lodge Secretary and WM?



Yes, I've talked to the WM but not the sec.. thing is I was elected Secretary in our recently passed elections.  But of course I was secretary when I was raised. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Yes, I've talked to the WM but not the sec.. thing is I was elected Secretary in our recently passed elections.  But of course I was not secretary when I was raised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

Thanks Brothers, for the advice. I had already emailed my GL. Mainly because one of my cable tows received his and also a few brothers that were raised months after me have received theirs. 

Thing is four of us were raised on the same day. Two of us were from one lodge. One was from a different lodge and I myself is from another lodge. Only one out of four received a dues card. Another received his birth certificate, the other and I have yet to receive anything. Other than our apron, book, by laws and constitution. I assumed it was because the three lodges came together to initiate us and maybe that caused confusion but after speaking with my WM. He informed me that that was not the case. So I've just been waiting and wondering. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MRichard

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Yes, I've talked to the WM but not the sec.. thing is I was elected Secretary in our recently passed elections.  But of course I was secretary when I was raised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Good thing is if you were elected secretary, it shouldn't be hard to find the person you need to talk to. Cause it's you.


----------



## Warrior1256

Am I the only one here that sees this situation as strange?


----------



## David Duke

None it makes sense to me, as MRichard said if he had been elected Secretary he would be taking care of it himself. I think someone is trying to yank our chain. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

David Duke said:


> None it makes sense to me, as MRichard said if he had been elected Secretary he would be taking care of it himself. I think someone is trying to yank our chain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Hes not Secretary yet.....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C

Ripcord22A said:


> Hes not Secretary yet.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



He claims he was ALREADY secretary as  FC.  This is just beyond bizarre.




Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Yes, I've talked to the WM but not the sec.. thing is I was elected Secretary in our recently passed elections.  But of course I was secretary when I was raised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

Keith C said:


> He claims he was ALREADY secretary as  FC.  This is just beyond bizarre.


Pretty sure thats a typo

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Dalton McGaffeny

Sorry brothers it was a typo. I was raised a MM 7/30/16. I was elected secretary in the recent elections. This is why I email the gl myself. As far as my birth certificate. I can't sign my birth certificate because I wasn't secretary at the time of my raising. The past secretary would have to. Plus you all know what attendance is like. I can't get a few people to come to the lodge that were in a few seats at the time of my raising.  

The fact that I have paid dues for a second Masonic year and have yet to see a dues card it what has me hot.  

Sorry for the confusion 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Sorry brothers it was a typo. I was raised a MM 7/30/16. I was elected secretary in the recent elections. This is why I email the gl myself. As far as my birth certificate. I can't sign my birth certificate because I wasn't secretary at the time of my raising. The past secretary would have to. Plus you all know what attendance is like. I can't get a few people to come to the lodge that were in a few seats at the time of my raising.
> 
> The fact that I have paid dues for a second Masonic year and have yet to see a dues card it what has me hot.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


What is a birth certificate?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## SCStrong

Ripcord22A said:


> What is a birth certificate?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I was wondering the same.


----------



## Keith C

Ripcord22A said:


> What is a birth certificate?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Some jurisdictions issue a certificate after a brother is raised. Some refer to it using the colloquialism, "Birth Certificate."


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Sorry brothers it was a typo. I was raised a MM 7/30/16. I was elected secretary in the recent elections. This is why I email the gl myself. As far as my birth certificate. I can't sign my birth certificate because I wasn't secretary at the time of my raising. The past secretary would have to. Plus you all know what attendance is like. I can't get a few people to come to the lodge that were in a few seats at the time of my raising.
> 
> The fact that I have paid dues for a second Masonic year and have yet to see a dues card it what has me hot.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


As your Lodge Sec'y, don't you have the dues cards given to you by the Grand Sec'y?

I'm a 2nd year Sec'y for my Lodge and i have the dues cards, the books, lodge seal and diplomas.


----------



## MRichard

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Sorry brothers it was a typo. I was raised a MM 7/30/16. I was elected secretary in the recent elections. This is why I email the gl myself. As far as my birth certificate. I can't sign my birth certificate because I wasn't secretary at the time of my raising. The past secretary would have to. Plus you all know what attendance is like. I can't get a few people to come to the lodge that were in a few seats at the time of my raising.
> 
> The fact that I have paid dues for a second Masonic year and have yet to see a dues card it what has me hot.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Just get with the past secretary and ask him to do it or talk to the WM or contact the grand lodge and ask them how to proceed. That's your job now, Brother Secretary.


----------



## Bloke

Keith C said:


> Some jurisdictions issue a certificate after a brother is raised. Some refer to it using the colloquialism, "Birth Certificate."


We do, calling it a Master Mason Certificate. We use a "Masonic Passport" to document initiation- but that's more about education and progression; we have courses to complete between degrees..

If I know a bro did something, or have that documented, I will sign off on it  (as a PM in the past or Sec now).... If not me, who else will do it ? If I'm not willing to do that, where does that leave the bro ?


----------



## Warrior1256

Keith C said:


> Some jurisdictions issue a certificate after a brother is raised. Some refer to it using the colloquialism, "Birth Certificate."


I didn't know this. Thanks for the info.


MRichard said:


> Just get with the past secretary and ask him to do it or talk to the WM or contact the grand lodge and ask them how to proceed. That's your job now, Brother Secretary.


Sounds like a plan.


Bloke said:


> We use a "Masonic Passport" to document initiation- but that's more about education and progression; we have courses to complete between degrees..


Now these I have heard of. We have them here as well.


----------



## The Traveler

Ripcord22A said:


> What is a birth certificate?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Some refer to it as a "Patent" and it's awarded once one proves proficiency with his MM Ob.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

The Traveler said:


> Some refer to it as a "Patent" and it's awarded once one proves proficiency with his MM Ob.


Interestingly nice i guess that in some Masonic jurisdictions, a MM's certificate of membership or diploma (as we call them in my Lodge) is known as a Patent.

Good information to know. 

I was aware until just now that Patents are given to SPs in the Valleys that I frequent.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

The certificate is issued by the lodge. It's just printed by the Grand Lodge. You should have received a plastic dues card by now and year stickers for square brothers. You may have to complete the parts that you can and then drop by their house for signature. PM me if you need help.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## bupton52

Dalton McGaffeny said:


> Yeah we call our grand lodge "grandma" house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



We do not call the GL that. 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

bupton52 said:


> We do not call the GL that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


Ikr. Sounds like people have taken the Henry Carr Catechisms too much to heart. 

In Illinois Masonic jurisdiction, we say Grand Lodge at all times when we mean Grand Lodge.


----------



## Glen Cook

MRichard said:


> Good thing is if you were elected secretary, it shouldn't be hard to find the person you need to talk to. Cause it's you.


Are you saying that secretaries talk to themselves?


----------



## MRichard

Glen Cook said:


> Are you saying that secretaries talk to themselves?



Lol


----------



## Warrior1256

Glen Cook said:


> Are you saying that secretaries talk to themselves?


***snicker snicker***


----------



## David Duke

Glen Cook said:


> Are you saying that secretaries talk to themselves?



I am not the one your asking but of course no one else would understand . Everyone knows we run the Lodge


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bill Lins

Glen Cook said:


> Are you saying that secretaries talk to themselves?


Only when we need intelligent answers to our questions.


----------



## Warrior1256

David Duke said:


> Everyone knows we run the Lodge


Actually, I really do think that the health of a well run lodge depends largely upon the talent of the secretary.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Warrior1256 said:


> Actually, I really do think that the health of a well run lodge depends largely upon the talent of the secretary.


I'd say you're absolutely right. Just had to use that talent last night at our Stated Monthly. 

My Lodge's current WM sometimes tries to sprint through the meetings. If i don't stay alert, he'll have began the Closing ceremony while I'm still adding up totals and dotting the i's & crossing the t's.

I have to pump his brakes and introduce unfinished business. Seems like it's usually about my Secretary's stipend amongst other things. It's mid-year and you'd think that by this time everybody knows that we're not leaving the bldg without his order to disburse my check. Lol


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Glen Cook said:


> Are you saying that secretaries talk to themselves?


And have imaginary dialogues with the Grand Sec'y in our heads.


----------



## Bloke

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I'd say you're absolutely right. Just had to use that talent last night at our Stated Monthly.
> 
> My Lodge's current WM sometimes tries to sprint through the meetings. If i don't stay alert, he'll have began the Closing ceremony while I'm still adding up totals and dotting the i's & crossing the t's.
> 
> I have to pump his brakes and introduce unfinished business. Seems like it's usually about my Secretary's stipend amongst other things. It's mid-year and you'd think that by this time everybody knows that we're not leaving the bldg without his order to disburse my check. Lol



Here, we pay our organist and Tyler's only..... sec will often have his dues waived though.... out of interest, what's a typical stipend in your lodges ?


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Bloke said:


> Here, we pay our organist and Tyler's only..... sec will often have his dues waived though.... out of interest, what's a typical stipend in your lodges ?


My Lodge pays me or rather the person doing the Secretary's job a hefty amount of $12.50 dollars a month usually for postage costs. 

I guess that it balances out to not paying yearly dues when i think about it. Our annual dues are $150 a year.


----------



## Warrior1256

BullDozer Harrell said:


> My Lodge's current WM sometimes tries to sprint through the meetings. If i don't stay alert, he'll have began the Closing ceremony while I'm still adding up totals and dotting the i's & crossing the t's.
> 
> I have to pump his brakes and introduce unfinished business. Seems like it's usually about my Secretary's stipend amongst other things. It's mid-year and you'd think that by this time everybody knows that we're not leaving the bldg without his order to disburse my check. Lol


Lol,...in my experience it has been just the opposite, trying to make the WM stop talking and close the lodge.


----------



## Bloke

BullDozer Harrell said:


> My Lodge pays me or rather the person doing the Secretary's job a hefty amount of $12.50 dollars a month usually for postage costs.
> 
> I guess that it balances out to not paying yearly dues when i think about it. Our annual dues are $150 a year.



Thanks for the reply. I should also mention our secs generally recover expenses.. these might be postage and printing... but I rarely do unless the amount is not small change. Last one I recovered was about $60 for wine glasses.. I thought about not putting a bill in, but they all add up. I dont bother with the few dollars required for dish washing soap and garbage bags.. I'd be embarrassed to ask for anything which was not over $20 and last time I needed printing (it was about $25) I just absorbed the cost seeing it as no big deal.. but for a sec who was a pensioner, i can well see why they would (and should!) recover such amounts, but when a brother stands up and says the lodge owes him $5 for a purchase.. I wonder if they were asleep during our first degrees.


----------



## acjohnson53

Young Master it's not putting someone on blast, it's getting what due to you. After being raised your dues card should have been the first you would haved received along with your Lambskin...any practicing MWPHGL should be doing that..darn the email, call your GL...


----------



## acjohnson53

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol,...in my experience it has been just the opposite, trying to make the WM stop talking and close the lodge.


you must be like, get in and get. unless we doing degree work no more than two and half hours...


----------



## Warrior1256

acjohnson53 said:


> unless we doing degree work no more than two and half hours...


In a regular business meeting there is nothing that we do that should take anywhere near two and a half hours!


----------



## Ripcord22A

Warrior1256 said:


> In a regular business meeting there is nothing that we do that should take anywhere near two and a half hours!


We always have an educational talk during every meeting, those can take upwards of 1.5 hrs

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C

Our Stated Meetings are usually right at 2:00 hours.  We always have some sort of program that takes up at least 30 - 45 minutes and can stretch to an hour if there is a lot of discussion and questions.


----------

